# Spa



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks to me you could run it across the basement and out the right side of the house.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Looks to me you could run it across the basement and out the right side of the house.



Basement is fully finished with hard ceilings. On the front right side of the house is where the tiny electrical panel closet is. It is the only room I can poke directly out. It's 60' to the right of the jacuzzi cut-out.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ground soil = continuous support.

Use IMC underneath the deck -- feeding it stick by stick from the side -- letting it rest right on the ground -- strapping and turning up only at the two ends.

1) Bend it up into your proximate disconnecting box/ mini-sub panel

2) Turn and kick downward to come around the corner -- whence off and back to the Service.

Be sure to run a proper bonding conductor.

With the above routing, you NEVER have to expose the raceway -- much -- and never have to crawl under the deck! :thumbsup:

Clever, no? :laughing:

The extra expense of IMC is a joke in the over all picture... what, four to ten sticks?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanna post a picture of my house and have Harry detail for me the best way to run wiring thru the basement.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would run it under the porch. 18" is tight but can be done , at least, with my skinny ass.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't fit under the deck, Telsa method would allow me to piece the whole pipe run together and slide it in from the side of the deck but then I still don't have a means of support.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What about piping on the outside close to the ground but attached to the structure. Either do that or dig.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What about piping on the outside close to the ground but attached to the structure. Either do that or dig.


 I suppose that is an option , but I doubt the HO wants pipe running across the front of the house.. .. Regardless , my quote is going to be beat by some craigslister who will just snake SO cord under and across the deck . Not that there is anything wrong with CL.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you have a legitimate business or is this sidework?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you have a legitimate business or is this sidework?


 I am a legit business , however it's a "side business" because I work full-time as an employee.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

18 inches is like a freaking mile. I wish they were all so easy. Get it done.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> I can't fit under the deck, Telsa method would allow me to piece the whole pipe run together and slide it in from the side of the deck but then I still don't have a means of support.


But laying flat on the ground IS deemed support. It can't fall.

We normally don't run pipe that way because it's unsightly and because it's a trip hazard.

Neither applies in this case.

Tossing some dirt on top -- the burial scheme -- can't provide any more support than flat on the ground. 

Pipe runs are buried for beauty and protection. Neither is at issue here.

This is to be under a deck.

I'd NEVER crawl under such a low deck when I can get away with just feeding the IMC/ RMC from the side.

Strapping would be most appropriate as the pipe rises into the vertical -- at the wall.

One would expect to kick the run out and away from the structure -- since the inches closest to the foundation tend to be 'busy.' ( up/ down; in/ out ) 

Even if the terrain is slightly uneven, you're still going to get your support within NEC norms.

It's perfectly Code worthy, it's just not something that is usually an option -- that's all.

One dimensions all of the run -- outside -- in front of the deck -- first. This is the location to make your bends, kicks, cuts. THEN you dis-assemble the raceway ( easy-peasy ) and reassemble it as you feed it in from the side... knowing that the kicks and bends are where you want them. 

You need merely reach in and strap the terminal ends.

BTW, there is sketch/ drawing in the NEC handbook detailing RMC / IMC being supported by the structure -- and strapped only where the run enters a junction box. I'm constantly amazed at veterans who've never seen that page/ picked up on this tactic.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

telsa said:


> But laying flat on the ground IS deemed support. It can't fall. We normally don't run pipe that way because it's unsightly and because it's a trip hazard. Neither applies in this case. Tossing some dirt on top -- the burial scheme -- can't provide any more support than flat on the ground -- it's just a much more beautiful solution. But this is to be under a deck. I'd NEVER crawl under such a low deck when I can get away with just feeding the IMC/ RMC from the side. Strapping would be most appropriate as the pipe rises into the vertical -- at the wall. One would expect to kick the run out and away from the structure -- since the inches closest to the foundation tend to be 'busy.' ( up/ down; in/ out ) Even if the terrain is slightly uneven, you're still going to get your support within NEC norms. It's perfectly Code worthy, it's just not something that is usually an option -- that's all.



That sounds good, now where the funk do I mount the disconnect?! Does someone want to just come do this job for me ? Lol

I think I may poke up against the vinyl siding mount the disconnect then poke back down and across with liquid-tight to the spa. DONE


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wait until they cut the hole for the tub. That should make access less awkward. Then hire a skinny apprentice for a day. You can stand in the opening and pass him tools and material.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

WronGun said:


> That sounds good, now where the funk do I mount the disconnect?! Does someone want to just come do this job for me ? Lol
> 
> I think I may poke up against the vinyl siding mount the disconnect then poke back down and across with liquid-tight to the spa. DONE


I left SOME of the installation issues for you. :thumbup:

Paint-by-the-Numbers still means that you have to sit at the easel. 

When you're done, you may return the training wheels.

Should I run MI cable, I'll expect tips from you. :thumbsup:

... Unless I have the wrong guy. :whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Whats wrong with Teck cable? LB out of the building, sleeve it into the ground, bury until under the deck then on the surface under the deck until the disconnect.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

mitch65 said:


> Whats wrong with Teck cable? LB out of the building, sleeve it into the ground, bury until under the deck then on the surface under the deck until the disconnect.


60' would cost a small fortune


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

How hard would it be to pull 3 boards and not have to shim under the deck?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

mitch65 said:


> Whats wrong with Teck cable? LB out of the building, sleeve it into the ground, bury until under the deck then on the surface under the deck until the disconnect.


teck is popular in canada, there is an equivalent in US but i think it is rare and more expensive


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Around $8- $8.50 a metre here for 3 conductor #6 our cost. ($2.65/foot). Conduit plus 3 #6 conductors plus a ground in the pipe, with labour savings depending on installation, it often saves money.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Surprised nobody mentioned 6/3 UF? I suppose if I can staple under the deck this could be an option


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned 6/3 UF? I suppose if I can staple under the deck this could be an option


Be sure reduced wire size of ground is not an issue.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

readydave8 said:


> Be sure reduced wire size of ground is not an issue.


Most spa manufacturers don't want a smaller ground wire. They spec out a larger size.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I just installed power for a spa last week. It was installed on the upper portion of a 2 level deck. I came out of the house 12" above grade with 1" PVC LB into the ground. After boring under a 4' sidewalk I offset up against the foundation wall. I scraped back a couple inches of mulch and anchored to the foundation wall until I reached the deck. I kicked mulch back to cover conduit. I then glued 3 sticks of PVC together and slid them under the deck (4" clearance on lower portion). I turned up a 90 through the decking to the bottom of the spa panel. Then out the bottom of spa panel, LB under elevated deck and 90 up under hot tub location. It was a total of 90' of conduit and I was done in 6 hours. 18" of clearance should be a breeze.


----------

